# Can I put a 25 E-tec on my new iPb/skimmer skiff 14?



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

What is the manufacturer's maximum recommended HP? If that number is lower than 25HP, what does your state law say about exceeding the manufacturer's maximum recommended HP?


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

They say 25hp. I don't have any badges or anything on the boat that says the max hp. I just bought it a month ago. Apparently the owner changed the name of the boats he makes. From what I've seen on here with old posts it's the old ipb 14 mold.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Those things weigh like 180lbs and are huge.... Way to heavy for a 25, IMO. My 25 merc weighs 112. I would put a 20hp zuke on there(95lbs), before an etec.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

The specs for the one I was looking at was 146lbs 15" shaft rope start. Really didn't want a 4 stroke and def didn't want something used. I work out of town a lot. I don't want to spend valuable off time to work on a motor. But might have to look into a 4 stroke.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> The specs for the one I was looking at was 146lbs 15" shaft rope start. Really didn't want a 4 stroke and def didn't want something used. I work out of town a lot. I don't want to spend valuable off time to work on a motor. But might have to look into a 4 stroke.


I guess the one I looked at was a long shaft. After seeing how massive they actually were and the 87kg weight, I knew it wasn't for me. As I also, have a 14' skiff. 
If it tickles your fancy, go for it. From what I've heard and read, the etec is a great motor. I just gave my opinion, based on the size of you and your buddy and your skiff. Only you, can prevent forest fires. Just like, only you can decide what motor is best for you.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I love my 2002 Merc 2 stroke 25, but if you want a new one, folks seem to like the 20 hp 4 stroke Suzukis on these little skiffs


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Go for it!!!! You'll enjoy the extra speed. Transfer weight to the bow if needed. There's nothing like doing the 30s in a 14 ft tiller. 2 stroke of course.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

All good points. I think ill do some experimenting at the lake. I've got some left over boxes of tile. I guess I'll weigh it out and see how she sits before I make my final decision. Both of those motors are a lot of money. Thanks for the feed back guys I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

I see some of these boats have doors on there front storage compartment. Where can I buy one of these?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> I see some of these boats have doors on there front storage compartment. Where can I buy one of these?


Enjoy:

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/build-your-own-custom-starboard-boat-door


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG are those hatches pricey


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Just bought a new ipb/skimmer skiff 14 and really like the e-tec. I see a lot of people that say not to put that big of a motor then others that say they know people who love them. Does anyone on here actually have one ? I'm 225 and my fishing buddy is about the same. Def want something that moves. But also I don't want to drop a bunch of money on something I can't use. Thanks for any help!


Here is an IPB 14 with an Etec 25 on it. You might want to get in contact with this guy.

http://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/4351468654.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

blows my mind how heavy the etecs are for 2 strokes. Too much technology. same with my hatsu 90 TLDI, big fat pig.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I'm 225 and my fishing buddy is about the same. Def want something that moves. But also I don't want to drop a bunch of money on something I can't use


I have the Suzuki 20 hp four stroke and I would say you would probably get around 20-23 mph with those two guys and gear.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a Nissan 20hp that weighs 115lbs. I think the stern rides too low with me in the back and wife at bow. I'm 165 she's 125ish. In stern is just 4 gal gas. Up front is just light stuff, no battery or trolling motor yet. 

I have a brand new hatch I may sell. Received it tonight but I like the wide open access a bit more I think.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

My uncle gave me his name on here and his ipb 14 since he built his own micro. Mine has a yamaha f25 and the boat does just fine with it and I'm betting it has a lot more weight in it the most of y'all's. 2 12v bats, a trolling motor and a 6 gal tank.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> > I'm 225 and my fishing buddy is about the same. Def want something that moves. But also I don't want to drop a bunch of money on something I can't use
> 
> 
> I have the Suzuki 20 hp four stroke and I would say you would probably get around 20-23 mph with those two guys and gear.


You will probably kill your draft.   I get 24 in my heavy-hisider (which aint a speedy hull to begin with) with the 20 zuke (97lbs) loaded and two people.



> My uncle gave me his name on here and his ipb 14 since he built his own micro. Mine has a yamaha f25 and the boat does just fine with it and I'm betting it has a lot more weight in it the most of y'all's. 2 12v bats, a trolling motor and a 6 gal tank.


I'll bet both your batteries(150lbs) and trollin motor (60lbs)are in the front.  How about your gas tank?  

These IPB 14's are some crazy thinnnnnn hulls.  It will be interesting to see what kind of abuse they can endure before the spiders start showing up...


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> These IPB 14's are some crazy thinnnnnn hulls.


They are 1/2" thick and foam filled on the bottom. I think they will hold up fine, time will tell though.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmm wrong... There is one bat up front with the trollingmotor and the tank and house bat are under the back deck.   With me and my gear 6 rods and say 30 pounds of baits boat runs 27 (10.5 pitch alum)but needs a bigger prop. And floats about 5in with me in it.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> blows my mind how heavy the etecs are for 2 strokes.  Too much technology.  same with my hatsu 90 TLDI, big fat pig.


 I know someone that had the Hatsu 90 on a 16' Gordon skiff. Big mistake. Just be sure that YOU do the homewprk before you decide on a motor. That's a small hull and top speed with two big guys would not be my priority. YMMV.

etec 25 specs: http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Engines/ETEC_INLINES/ETEC_25_INLINE


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm working out of town right now. It's killing me thinking about it. Can't wait to get home and put the boat in the water to test the weight differences. I'll take some pics to post of how it sits in the water. I've done a lot of research and the weight difference between the engines are about 50 lbs. I'm prob going to ditch one of the two batteries I have and keep just one up front. Going to look a little silly pulling the boat in and out of the water putting boxes of tile in there. But better make sure before I buy a motor.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Just to give you some idea, in the back of my boat I have the Suzuki 20hp four stroke (100 pounds), a Bob's tilt and trim unit (20 pounds), a Monnkota 45 pd thrust trolling motor (30 pounds), 3gal fuel tank (25 pounds), livewell (probably 15 pounds) and me (190 pounds). Total: 380 pounds in the back of the boat.

In the front I have a 60 pound trolling motor battery, and a 45 qt Yeti cooler (22 pounds) mounted in the middle of the boat. Total 82 pounds + my fishing buddy's weight.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

That's good news. I won't have the trim and tilt. I have a minn Kota 55lb but it's a bow mount and no livewell. That's more than a 50 lb difference.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> That's good news. I won't have the trim and tilt. I have a minn Kota 55lb but it's a bow mount and no livewell. That's more than a 50 lb difference.


I don't think you will have a problem with that motor, you will probably sacrafice a little draft. Here is a thread where a guy put a Yamaha 25 four stroke (168 pounds):

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=513154&page=5

And one with a Merc 25hp four stroke (157 pounds):

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1378255061


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

The Yamaha f25 boat on that thread is my boat he gave to me. Go to the next page you can see it sitting in the water


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is another Cell Phone video of me and my son cruising the Glades. No porpoising, or nose diving. 
In the frnt hatch, small battery mounted to the far end of the hatch centered. Also fron hatch has some life jackets and I usually throw by tackle bag in there. Yeti 45 mounted in the center with Ice, adult beverages, kid beverages, lunch and snacks. 6 gallon fuel tank mounted under the rear deck, along with spare prop and extinguisher. And thats it. I think 2 batteries is alittle over kill. I have been using one with the bilge connected to it, and I can troll for 2 consecutive days without any problems. 
Good Luck. 
http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/Drod07/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trim292B491E-426E-4F49-9C59-738551951134_zpsa4959277.mp4.html


----------

